# Horse Eyes! *Winners posted*!!!!



## smrobs

I have no camera skills but I loved Dobe's eyelashes in this one. He had just gotten his first bath of the season. I am also kinda partial to the buckskin fleabites that he is developing. ;D


----------



## morganshow11

This is my old horses' eye. One was blue and one was brown(no he was not blind)


----------



## CloudsMystique




----------



## morganshow11

^^^^I just got left in the dust^^^


----------



## DakotaLuv

Alright...here's mine.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

I've already lost . . . and I have so many pics of Spirit's eye that I like, but heres one of my favs . . . There are 3 different versions of this pic, normal, sepia, and this one. I'll post it cause I think it's different (Tell me if I shoulda posted the sepia one)

WARNING, It's *bright* orange  (and a little pixely)


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

Mine might be a little too dramatic, tell me and I'll post the sepia one instead


----------



## Jillyann

Spirit, and Clouds, your pictures are AMAZING!


----------



## GypsyTally921

I adore the pic I have of Tally's eye, but it was taken by my friend Jeneane. If anyone wants to see it, click through the hyperlink next to "horses" in my little summary thingy over there 


<----


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX

crickets eye


----------



## happygoose123

pennellipi


----------



## Horsegma

I love this one of my boy and since it goes with your theme I thought I would add it.


----------



## darkrapidash

Here's my entry. Odd angle, I know. Teehee~


----------



## boxer

here is mine, I took this last week and I think it captures her personality perfectly because she always wants to be in your face and knowing what is going on haha. she is a 2 year old welsh b


----------



## Crissa

Here's mine. I like how there's another horse in the background too. XD


----------



## Appyt

This is my QH, Abe's long suffering look.


----------



## RedHawk

My two horses.


----------



## RedHawk

Found another! :lol:


----------



## BurningAmber520

Its not as good as some of these! But here's Ambers eye  I love this pic cause her eye is just so soft and friendly


----------



## Velvetgrace

Okay, I am going out this afternoon after it cools off some and taking some pictures... There are some really good pictures on here! Good Luck everyone = )


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

This is Zephy yesterday, the date you must ignore it hehehe


----------



## Velvetgrace

*Through the eyes.*

Hate that you can only submit one entry. :? Have too many to choose from. This is has not been photo shopped.


----------



## Velvetgrace

When does the judging take place?


----------



## RidingBareback

Velvetgrace said:


> When does the judging take place?


In about a week i'll have a post with a poll. People can vote.


----------



## nldiaz66

ok, here's my horse Pharoah


----------



## Tennessee

My boy Smokey. =]


----------



## Royal Affair




----------



## kaykat31

My paint gelding, Georgie.


----------



## ivorygold1195

heres shiloh! her other eye is brown


----------



## madisonfriday

My friends horse Peter - fooling around with my new camera


----------



## Vidaloco

Here is Saro


----------



## smrobs

Oh, Maureen, Saro is so pretty. I just love how soft her eye is and the flaxen mane makes a beautiful contrast to her dark coloring.


----------



## masatisan

Caleb's eye


----------



## barefoot

Aw man I'm going to HAVE to take a picture of my Paint's eyes - He has one eye that has both blue and brown.


----------



## Lonestar22

I actually won a photography contest at my school with this one.


----------



## RidingBareback

IMPORTANT: Thread closes in two hours!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

My new little colt, and you can see him starting to turn grey around the eye!


----------



## leapoffaithfarm

Daughter took this the other day and I thought that it was very cool and had different look at the traditional horse eye shot.











And this one is our 33 year old mare Cheyenne


----------



## Velvetgrace

Here is a pic of my other mare. If you look closely in the second picture, it shows a reflection of another horse.


----------



## Twilight Arabians




----------



## Vidaloco

Wow that is a gorgeous halter Twilight


----------



## PaintedGemsRanch

This is Blaze


----------



## Velvetgrace

Cool Pixs guys... when does the contest end?


----------



## angie22d

hi i like the pictures


----------



## darkrapidash

Twilight Arabians said:


>


I love that halter sooo much! Where'd you get it?


----------



## Goosen

Not the most amazing picture, but I like it. No photoshop needed!


----------



## boxer

Goosen, that looks like a fish eye!! lol


----------



## WSArabians

I took this one of a Morab filly I have since sold.


----------



## racer179

here is my pic


----------



## RoCru

Sundance's eye...


----------



## star struck

My avater picture------ Rain's eye


----------



## nldiaz66

when does this contest end??


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Here is my horse Mark's eye:


----------



## morganshow11

Goosen- that pic scares me a little bit....


diamonds eye. i won at my shool ofr the most artistic picture. out of 4 grades


----------



## Goosen

Haha. I know - it's kind of a freaky fish eye sort of picture.


----------



## Vidaloco

And the winner is.............
1st Place Velvetgrace








2nd Place Paintedgemsranch








3rd Place Burningamber520


----------



## morganshow11

tHANKS YOU FOR FINISHING THIS!


----------

